# FreeBSD FAQ



## klinux (Nov 4, 2004)

could the open-source / bsd guys here post a list of faq's abt bsd , how similar/different it is from other linux , sys req , r drivers for linux , bsd same , any boot probs with bsd/win/linux etc and much more . and also will be helpful on whats in this version of free B given in the dvd 
was eager to install the freebsd which came with the dvd , but thought better find out something b4 installing another os among the ocean already installed


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmm... Have look at *www.freebsd.org/ too  ..


----------



## klinux (Nov 5, 2004)

will do that .want an indian perspective on in too  . always nice to have a desi touch to stuff


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 5, 2004)

I have been using FreeBSD for quite some time, let's see...


			
				klinux said:
			
		

> could the open-source / bsd guys here post a list of faq's abt bsd ,


Well, the FreeBSD's official mailing list is the best support center that you can have.... but we dont really have any such official indian (or india based) mailing list... the FreeBSD-Newbies mailing list is what you can start from... there are quite a helpful ppl willing to help....

that apart, you can go through its official FAQ and Getting started guides...
Click here for BSD Manual:
*www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html

Click here for FAQ:
*www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/index.html

Otherwise, remember * Google is my best friend !!! *


			
				klinux said:
			
		

> how similar/different it is from other linux , sys req , r drivers for linux , bsd same , any boot probs with bsd/win/linux etc and much more .


I'm talking about FreeBSD in particular,( haven't got the CDs of NetBSD or OpenBSD so can't say much about them !!! ) but its Installer is quite cryptic especially the partitioning tool.... As for your hardware support goes, well cross your fingers... my comp uses all generic hardware, but otherwise getting drivers can be a problem since you have to get the BSD port of it, mainly from the FreeBSD site.... 



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> and also will be helpful on whats in this version of free B given in the dvd was eager to install the freebsd which came with the dvd ,


Me not a subscriber, but i have an installation of FreeBSD 5.2.1


----------



## klinux (Nov 5, 2004)

ok that was scary enuf for me to postpone my installation  . i dont wanna screwy my mbr . too sensitive . i dont even install bootloaders that come with other linux . nyways , does f-bsd screw anything with my win partitions ??? . just burnt both the cd's and fiddled and added more files to second iso to fill it up to 700 . will that create probs with my installation ??


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 6, 2004)

Sure BSD is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## klinux (Nov 7, 2004)

the thing that made me think twice abt it is was the Freebsd mascot had a tail like an arrow and it was pointing towards "DOOM" on the cover . i took it as a sign . 

ok if i create a partition from another linux version i got installed and not load the freebsd bootloader , if such an option exists will i be ok ?? i might try it tommorow , i just want to know if i wont screw my partitions even if i stop installation anywhere in the middle .


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 7, 2004)

klinux said:
			
		

> the thing that made me think twice abt it is was the Freebsd mascot had a tail like an arrow and it was pointing towards "DOOM" on the cover . i took it as a sign .


Nothing like that... that Daemon mascot is the original BSD mascot that represents the Daemons (services/processes)  that work for you in background... its supposed to be cute and not scary...



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> ok if i create a partition from another linux version i got installed and not load the freebsd bootloader ,if such an option exists will i be ok ??


Nope... FreeBSD needs a separate Primary partition for itself in UFS filesystem... inside that you have to create seperate partitions for * /boot, /usr, /tmp, /etc and /swap * .... all these are seperate partions rather than just directories...



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> i might try it tommorow , i just want to know if i wont screw my partitions even if i stop installation anywhere in the middle .


FreeBSD installation proceeds in three steps, if you are able to get past the first stage then you should start enjoying as your base system is installed atleast... Anyways, nothing will be written to the disk if you dont press on Yes twice... 

Anyways I wish you GOOD LUCK.... i know you are going to need it....


----------



## heramb (Nov 8, 2004)

does anyone tell me how to install F-BSD. I am running win XP SP1
with two partitions. I dont know anything about OS installation.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 9, 2004)

In case you do not know any thing about os installation as you claim, i would suggest that you "wet your feet" with  linux gain some experience and then move on to BSD.


----------



## vedant_15 (Nov 10, 2004)

The second ISO which is of 262 mb(compressed), when extracted is of more than 700 mb! How am i going to write it into a cd?


----------



## klinux (Nov 10, 2004)

i just added around 400mb of file to the iso and burnt the cd . i dont think u need to extract the 2nd cd to burn it


----------



## vedant_15 (Nov 13, 2004)

*parition sizes*

okay... i have free space for a primary partition for FreeBSD. I allocated
2GB for /
512MB for swap
and 200M for /usr
still then the installer says that the filesystem is full!!!
What partitions will i need to make and how much space should i allocate them. i am installing ALL the packages.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: parition sizes*



			
				vedant_15 said:
			
		

> What partitions will i need to make and how much space should i allocate them. i am installing ALL the packages.


It would be hard to individually allocate each slice to different directories .... you have to take care of /tmp, /usr, /etc, / and swap .... 

There's an option in the slice manager wherein you highlight the free primary partition and press 'A' to autoallocate slices.... just look for that option...


----------



## klinux (Nov 22, 2004)

to be on the safer side , can i used loadlin to load freebsd /debian sarge so that i wont screw my mbr . any utility in windows which will allow me to make a logical partition to primary , other than partition magic (it screws my system) . any freeware to bakup my mbr too in case disaster strikes  ??


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 22, 2004)

klinux said:
			
		

> to be on the safer side , can i used loadlin to load freebsd /debian sarge so that i wont screw my mbr . any utility in windows which will allow me to make a logical partition to primary , other than partition magic (it screws my system) . any freeware to bakup my mbr too in case disaster strikes  ??


use dd command to backup mbr to floppy

dd if=/dev/hdX of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1

Replace X with your drive.

To restor MBR
dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/dev/hdx bs=512 count=1

To backup to file
dd if=/dev/hdX of=/tmp/mymbr.backup bs=512 count=1


----------

